# Help identify this hat.



## Hunter368 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it is from WW2 but I am not sure, can you help tell me anything about it. I have no information on it to help you out with.


Thanks


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2008)

Can we get a closeup of the circle in the middle of the leaves? It kind of looks Russian to me.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 24, 2008)

I will try to resize.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2008)

No that is post WW2. That is a former *East German* military hat. 

Let me look up the colors in my militaria files and I can tell you what branch and everything.

In my post war collection I have several East German uniforms and hats. I mostly collect Third Reich original stuff but I do have quite a bit of East German and Soviet stuff in my collection.

The symbol in the center of the hat is the East German symbol.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cool I would love to know more about it, when you get a chance.


----------

